# bar-end plug recommendations



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have any recommendations for cool, boutiquey (sic) bar-end plugs for road bikes? I'm looking for something ideally made domestically (in the US), Canada, or Europe. 

Thanks. 

Dan


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm seeing a lot of corks these days. But then you'd have to wear plaid capris.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get lights in the bar end plugs? that dont have wires?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> does anyone know where i can get lights in the bar end plugs? that dont have wires?


Well, there are these.

But read the reviews. I have a set, and one was broken within a couple months.

When they work, they're useful.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Wine Corks are great.
If you don't like wine, ACE carries a wide selection of Corks including Black Rubber ones.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan, check these out:
http://www.purelycustom.com/c-81-handlebar-end-caps.aspx

Made in the U.S. and everything!

As for lighted plugs, the two brands (including the Nashbar ones linked above) I've tried both suck -- the innards easily separate from the body and they're also prone to moisture damage.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

SilverStar said:


> Dan, check these out:
> http://www.purelycustom.com/c-81-handlebar-end-caps.aspx
> 
> Made in the U.S. and everything!
> ...



Those are SICK 
Why didn't I come up with that one ?!?!?!? :mad2:


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Oh yeah and
I found some old shotgun shells by the roadside in Colorado once and the smaller one fit in the bar kinda cool with the gold part to the outside


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I use something that I find functional








If I didn't want mirrors there, I think champagne corks would be the coolest, though I used to use good old Velox, the rubber ones with the screw tightener.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Purely Custom*



SilverStar said:


> Dan, check these out:
> http://www.purelycustom.com/c-81-handlebar-end-caps.aspx
> 
> Made in the U.S. and everything!


We have a couple of their customized headset caps. You could get the bar end caps and match them to your headset cap and spacers.

On my bike the headset cap says: *Kitty Slayer*

On my sons track bike the headset cap says: *Brakes are for Pussies*

_Silver Star - do you have a pair of their bar ends? Do they stay in well and not come loose?_


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> _Silver Star - do you have a pair of their bar ends? Do they stay in well and not come loose?_


No, I don't...but I have several other of their products (custom headset caps, spacers, a few waterbottle cages, etc.) and have been greatly impressed. I've wondered if their barends are secure -- maybe I'll order some and check out for myself!


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

There's always bamboo and cork http://www.ridepdw.com/goods/grips/bamboocork-plugs


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I use the corks out of high end olive oil, or mid range port. They often have a wooden top cap, so short of them saying "Brooks" they look just like these.

https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/brooks_barplug_hi.jpg


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I used Wild Turkey corks for a while. The stopper portion was too small in diameter, but that just allowed me to fine-tune the fit with a few turns of electrical tape. I found that the 101 proof corks worked better than the 80 proof corks. Or at least it was more fun to, ah, obtain a pair for use on the bike ...

Now I use these expanding plugs from Nashbar. No lights, no carbon fiber, but they're cheap and they don't fall out.


----------



## malex (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of the Zipp Carbon ones.... Light and stealthy.....


Mike


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Get some Crabon Fibre ones. Weight Weenie style


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Allez Rouge said:


> No lights, no carbon fiber...


no alcohol, boo!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

http://bontrager.com/model/04579


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I've used these by Hope:

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=93937-Hope+Grip+Doctor+Bar+End+Plugs


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

I just used some generic screw in ones and slapped some beer bottle caps over them, they snapped in place just fine.

Cool thing was, I could customise my bars to show the world what I was drinking that week.

Shotgun shells? Sweet lord... That reminds of a friends' shop where they were servicing some kids BMX. He had shotgun shells for bar end caps. When they prised them out with a screwdriver they found the shells were still live. They asked the kid how he pressed them in there. He said "Hit them with a hammer."

That sir, is one dumb f**king kid. Lucky too.

Grumps


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Of course, there's the original, Velox http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12231


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

malex said:


> I'm a fan of the Zipp Carbon ones.... Light and stealthy.....


Hey Mike, I couldn't help but notice your post count. Wow! You average one post every 5 milliseconds. That's just crazy! When do find time to ride?


----------

